# finished the crib



## hankh (Jun 25, 2013)

I came into the forum with a question about child-safe finish for a crib. This is my first serious project - much more challenging than I expected. Since mistakes are a learning experience - I learned alot! I promised to post pictures when I finished - so here they are. 
The bed is pine, the panels are Indian rosewood. The latches are 10 mm dowels backed by a spring, handles are 12 mm dowels connected to the latch with a 5 mm dowel.
I couldn't resist - included a picture of the crib in use


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hank it look great


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Based solely on that last shot, I'd call it a success. Nice work.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

hankh said:


> I came into the forum with a question about child-safe finish for a crib. This is my first serious project - much more challenging than I expected. Since mistakes are a learning experience - I learned alot! I promised to post pictures when I finished - so here they are.
> The bed is pine, the panels are Indian rosewood. The latches are 10 mm dowels backed by a spring, handles are 12 mm dowels connected to the latch with a 5 mm dowel.
> I couldn't resist - included a picture of the crib in use


Good job.

On to your question- I would say a polyurethane finish. 

I've worked with polyurethane epoxies and finishes. I know that once it has cured (the driers have evaporated) that polyurethane has nothing left there to leach out. It is a finish that is food safe. It doesn't split or chip. It has a finish that you can clean with strong cleaners.

There are other finishes:
Food Safe Finishes

...But a polyurethane finish would be my choice.


----------



## twallace (Jan 15, 2012)

Photo #6 says it all. Baby is at peace and resting in the work of your hand. Nice job.
My first major project was also a 3 in 1 crib for my son and I know the feeling. enjoy it.
tom


----------



## twcustoms (Oct 26, 2013)

Excellent


----------



## JJuarez (Nov 8, 2013)

Very nice Hank. Good job!!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I would hazard a guess that this isn't your first project! An excellent job.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hank I save photos from nice looking projects, that is if they look neat so I have saved your crib images as it looks very tidy, I have not made one myself but a cabinet maker that I know did make one and as it was running very late then I told him that he would have to tell his wife to delay the birth for an extra two weeks, I can't remember if she was able to do that or not so I hope that yours was ready and on time. N


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Very nice job Hank and the rosewood is beautiful.

When my wife and I had our first we didn't have a crib so our daughter slept with us. This eventually became something that had to be changed so I built a small captain's style bed that used a crib mattress for her to sleep on. We didn't have a lot of money to spare so it got made out of particle board. It had two drawers about 8" deep under it. She slept it for a few years and then her brother slept in it for a few more. In between and afterwards, it made the rounds among our cousins and friends who also needed it. I finally lost track of it and how many children have used it, many of them grown now with children of their own. It has probably fallen apart by now. I have and still find it very gratifying to know many young children slept in the little bed I made. It was one of the first things I ever made and it is still one of my favorite projects. There is something very special about making things for babies and small children.


----------



## hankh (Jun 25, 2013)

neville9999 said:


> Hank I save photos from nice looking projects, that is if they look neat so I have saved your crib images as it looks very tidy, I have not made one myself but a cabinet maker that I know did make one and as it was running very late then I told him that he would have to tell his wife to delay the birth for an extra two weeks, I can't remember if she was able to do that or not so I hope that yours was ready and on time. N


Actually, I started when my daughter was about 6 months pregnant and meant it for the newborn and to be 3 sided to attach to her bed. Well, it was a much bigger project than I expected. It got its fourth side and was ready just in time for the little one to move to his own bed - at age 3 months! Right on time. :laugh:


----------



## Rumnut (Nov 25, 2013)

Nice work Hank, I can see one little person that thinks it is the bees knees.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice job Hank.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

*Now is my turn.*



neville9999 said:


> Hank I save photos from nice looking projects, that is if they look neat so I have saved your crib images as it looks very tidy, I have not made one myself but a cabinet maker that I know did make one and as it was running very late then I told him that he would have to tell his wife to delay the birth for an extra two weeks, I can't remember if she was able to do that or not so I hope that yours was ready and on time. N


I have made a pair of these for some fellows but now is my turn. Yesterday my daughter gave to us the breaking news: She is pregnant from our first grandson. 

I started to gather some crib models not to have the same problem as your friend.


----------



## hankh (Jun 25, 2013)

*Congratulations*



papasombre said:


> I have made a pair of these for some fellows but now is my turn. Yesterday my daughter gave to us the breaking news: She is pregnant from our first grandson.
> 
> I started to gather some crib models not to have the same problem as your friend.


Congratulations!!! Becoming a grandfather is a wonderful new experience and I am sure that making a crib for your own grandchild will bring satisfaction like no other project that's you've done.:dance3:


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Yes, Hank.

It is difficult to describe the feelings. My daughter thought that we were not impressed for the new but we were, indeed.


----------

